# how do i avoid getting sick?



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 2, 2021)

i dont understand why this keeps happening. im a pretty heathy guy all things considered. i get my vitamin C from drinking orange juice and eating clementine. i get my vitamin D from eating banana, drinking milk and eating pills. i eat my veggis and red meat almost everyday. no smokes, rarely drinks ands no drugs. i work out 3-4 times a week and do my cardio and STILL i keep getting a runny nose every now and than. 

do i just have weak immunity or what?


----------



## David Brown (Nov 2, 2021)

Well it's clear from your anime profile pic that you have a compromised immune system from your HIV so you're pretty much fucked for life. Sucks lol


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Nov 2, 2021)

Common cold is caused by over 200 virus strains from several different families of viruses all of which mutate rapidly. Wash your hands, stay away from sick people, and taking zinc is said to help reduce the duration and the severity of the infection. Can't really do anything else.

Alternatively a shotgun mouthwash will solve all your problems with getting sick for all eternity.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Nov 2, 2021)

If it's a runny nose and nothing else, consider cutting down on dairy just a tad.


----------



## Scumhook (Nov 2, 2021)

no solid dude uses the phrase "pretty healthy guy" and has that fucking gayass avi

sack up, be a fucking man, you pathetic estrogen-soaked used fucking tampon


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Nov 2, 2021)

Bruh have you considered your runny nose being because of an allergy or hay fever?


----------



## Scumhook (Nov 2, 2021)

Ophelia Jones said:


> Bruh have you considered your runny nose being because of an allergy or hay fever?


you don't have the cred to pull off "bruh", please stop


----------



## Hammerstein (Nov 2, 2021)

> do i just have weak immunity or what?



No, you're fine.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Nov 2, 2021)

It could be a psychological thing. Whenever I catch myself starting to feel sick I just convince myself that I won't get sick and it works 3/4 times.


----------



## Scumhook (Nov 2, 2021)

Eurasian Lynx said:


> It could be a psychological thing. Whenever I catch myself starting to feel sick I just convince myself that I won't get sick and it works 3/4 times.


I assume that the other 1/4 times you happen to read one of your fucking nauseating posts


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Nov 2, 2021)

Scamhook said:


> I assume that the other 1/4 times you happen to read one of your fucking nauseating posts


I'm the vector for the pathogen that is the amalgam of my opinions, I am innoculated to it.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Nov 2, 2021)

Getting a common cold does not mean you are immunocompromised, even the healthiest of people get it. The common cold is a shapeshifter in the scientific sense.

Talk to your doctor about your immune system. A bunch of randos aren't going to have anything valuable to add.


----------



## Cool Username (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeh you gon die


----------



## Scumhook (Nov 2, 2021)

Eurasian Lynx said:


> I'm the vector for the pathogen that is the amalgam of my opinions, I am innoculated to it.


You can spike my protein anytime bb <3 <3 <3


----------



## Schmeckel (Nov 2, 2021)

Good diet, exercise, and solid sleep schedule.  That's about the most you can do to mitigate common illnesses.  If you're getting sick more often than you should, your physician is the one to talk to.

If you are already sick: plenty of fluids, pop a zinc every now and again, more fluids, and make sure you're at least eating something (cause it's hard to force yourself to eat when you have no appetite).  If you're congested, use a humidifier.  If you don't have one, boil some water, throw a towel over the back of your head, and breathe in the steam.  Yeah, you'll look like a retard, but it fuckin' helps.  

If you have covaids, then you just get to become a statistic.  Godspeed mooncat.


----------



## Scumhook (Nov 2, 2021)

Schmeckel said:


> Good diet, exercise, and solid sleep schedule.


well yeah sure if you follow this advice, you'll live longer


you'll just wish you were dead


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 2, 2021)

get sick more when you're a kid
take more vitamins
sleep more
guauananufuurinsisen, the shit in mucinex, is good too
get the costco instant release version instead of the mucinex brand extended release, take it with your morning vitamins and than blow a bunch of snot out your nose in the shower


----------



## Idiotron (Nov 3, 2021)

Here's some advice for people:

Don't be in sterile environments all the time, you have to go out and be in many different ones, some of them might be dirty, so that your body gets exposed to a lot of stuff and gets accustomed to it.
Then, your immune system will be stronger.
A lot of young adults today have been brought up in very clean environments, getting almost no exposure to bacteria, that can really weaken your immune system.
Sucks to say but those people need to make up for it, get sick a bunch of times and develop antibodies.
For those people, I would actually recommend getting vaccinated for all the stuff that might get you, it might be better this way than to get sick and risk serious issues.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Nov 3, 2021)

Just boost your immune system. If you do get sick, drink a glass of fire cider. Also try and get some sleep at night. Lack of sleep means you're not producing things like cytokines to fight off infections.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 21, 2021)

Shit-tonne of Vit-D. At least 3x RDA. Taken in the morning. It takes a while before this kicks in - stick with it, stay consistent, expect to see results in a couple of months, don't stop taking it. Add in zinc at night before bed. Reduce dairy to something that is a little extra to a dish rather than a main part of it. E.g. slice of cheese on a burger or feta in a salad - cool. Cartons of milk and great cheesy pasta dishes should not be mainstays. Goats milk > cows milk if you do drink it.

Full night's sleep.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Nov 21, 2021)

Eurasian Lynx said:


> It could be a psychological thing. Whenever I catch myself starting to feel sick I just convince myself that I won't get sick and it works 3/4 times.


LEGIT. I've had nights where my throat is dry and I have sniffles. I just convince myself it's not real and that I'm perfectly healthy and later that day I'm much better.

Even when my family gets really sick and I do this it works somehow. Placebo is a powerful thing man.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Nov 22, 2021)

Leotardo DaVinci said:


> LEGIT. I've had nights where my throat is dry and I have sniffles. I just convince myself it's not real and that I'm perfectly healthy and later that day I'm much better.
> 
> Even when my family gets really sick and I do this it works somehow. Placebo is a powerful thing man.


Same for meds. If you think you're coming down with something, take an over the counter painkiller. Tell yourself it's super strong and will fix it all.

The placebo effect is vastly underrated.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Nov 22, 2021)

Fliddaroonie said:


> Same for meds. If you think you're coming down with something, take an over the counter painkiller. Tell yourself it's super strong and will fix it all.
> 
> The placebo effect is vastly underrated.


There's a reason why it's used as a control element in medical studies. The power of placebo against actual medication to compare efficacy.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 23, 2021)

@Gravityqueen4life 


> i dont understand why this keeps happening. im a pretty heathy guy all things considered. i get my vitamin C from drinking orange juice and eating clementine. i get my vitamin D from eating banana, drinking milk and eating pills. i eat my veggis and red meat almost everyday. no smokes, rarely drinks ands no drugs. i work out 3-4 times a week and do my cardio and STILL i keep getting a runny nose every now and than.


How are your barriers?

Drinking enough water?
Wearing lotion?
Not having unprotected sex?
Keeping your nose hairs a normal length?
Sleeping in an environment that's not too dry?
How's your diet?

Eating fermented and probiotic things?
Garlic?


----------

